# Maine update



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

..lol... but now I need to be aware of these guys following the Grey Seal population as they move north from Mass ..lol..









OCEARCH Shark Tracker


OCEARCH is a data-centric organization built to help scientists collect previously unattainable data in the ocean.




www.ocearch.org


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Well dodged one bullet "so far"! 


POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE NICOLE


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

The Trip skunk has been removed









This large rat came on a crab fly n 400 grain full sinking line. I'm still feeling the shear winds from Larry.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)




----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Yawn when chasing tides for those who have done it ..lol. Todays first high tide is at 0530 you need to be there 2 hours before to fish the tide. Armed with crabs ..lol.. here we go!


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Side note I am sure catching crabs is not always this fun lol I lost a large fish this morning trying to get in onto the reel lol O well. I had the line trapped between my finger and it pulled out so fast vs the line pick up on the reel she just came unbuttoned ...lol...


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Going out on a boat tonight and then Acadia tommorow.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Being on a boat in ocean was an amazing experience. Saw a bunch of bait, but no love was found with all the peanut bunker around.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Acadia is amazing


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Such Splendor to see according to my Garmin handheld I walk nearly 10 miles of coastal area of Acadia. Their is plenty of access and while the footing can go from extremely easy to horrifically awful the fishing is amazing. Depending on what tides you fish.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Bass will be bass between the rocks in the structure!


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Fished the incoming tide into this tidal area that leads into a huge salt marsh


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

One last tide n it will be a high tide at 2115. I will miss this place, friends, and all the fishy opportunities.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice photos. Do you need a license for ocean fishing in Maine?


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nice photos. Do you need a license for ocean fishing in Maine?


Thank you friend. 

Yes you need a one dollar license to fish for stripers and if your targeting tuna that's more money. If you fish inland n not the coast that's additional.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Final fish of the trip


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

A thunder hole while on my perch in Acadia NP


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Acadia NP surf rock tumbler


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Rock Hopping in Maine


----------

